# Please offer your c&c....



## Wizard1500 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am open to suggestions on this.....thank you.....



DSC_0012 by carlsummers1500, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Good lighting, but why crop off the hand-grip?  Also consider cleaning and/or touching up the finish in post.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 22, 2014)

^^^ all or no grip. It's small enough to show the whole thing with good detail.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was trying to "copy" a shot used in a S&W pro shop ad, that is running this month..... trying to understand how different lighting works on different objects......I haven't quite figured out the layout of the forum, so this might be in the wrong place....I do this for fun....not to make money.....

BTW, I totally agree about cleaning/retouching.....the gun came straight out of the hoster, unloaded, and photographed.....thanks for the help....I appreciate it.....


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats an awesome firearm you have there!!!!


----------



## fotomonkey (Sep 22, 2014)

Mmm. 1911.


----------



## waday (Sep 22, 2014)

I prefer shooting a camera than a firearm.

I definitely agree with not cropping the grip; however, you said you're trying to recreate a shot you saw in an ad. How do you think it turned out?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I came very close to what I wanted to achieve.....I am fairly well pleased with the lighting.....


----------



## waday (Sep 22, 2014)

Wizard1500 said:


> I think I came very close to what I wanted to achieve.....I am fairly well pleased with the lighting.....



Good to hear!


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2014)

Wizard1500 said:


> I think I came very close to what I wanted to achieve.....I am fairly well pleased with the lighting.....



One thing you might consider; post a link to the photo you wish to emulate.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> Wizard1500 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I came very close to what I wanted to achieve.....I am fairly well pleased with the lighting.....
> ...



If I can find it on the net, I will.....I went back and looked at the ad in the magazine, and they did show more of the grip than I did, but, not then entire grip.....I agree,  needs more grip in my shot.....


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 22, 2014)

That was easy....
American Rifleman - September 2014

My perspective is somewhat different.....I need a more maneuverable tripod.....


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2014)

They used a strong light (flash) and added some phony highlights in photoshop.

Also had a shinier subject.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 23, 2014)

Q-Tips, Hoppes and microfiber cloths will get rid of the dirt, soot, fingerprints and excess oil.  That would make a huge difference in the final product.

Also, touch up the holster wear on the safety and forward portion of the frame.  They really jump out st me like a sore thumb.  5 seconds with the clone stamp tool will most likely make them disappear.


----------

